# Legit Anavar



## km1 (May 6, 2014)

Whats the best way to go about buying Oxandrolong (Anavar)?  I am a 26 y.o. female and bikini competitor.  I have been all natural to this point, but I want to try something to help me put on mass.  Since my last show I realized I am at a big disadvantage being just a smaller person in general ( 5'2'' 108lbs).  I want to stay lean but gain a little muscle.  Any ideas?  Help please!


----------



## bronco (May 6, 2014)

Sorry km1 this is not a source board… Please do not accept any offers thru pm's there are people here who will try and scam you


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 7, 2014)

It takes time km1.  They are illegal drugs so not many people with intelligence are going to just come out and offer them up to you


----------



## km1 (May 7, 2014)

Okay,  thank you for your reply anyways.


----------



## km1 (May 7, 2014)

To be honest,  I rather not take them.  It just feels like in order to compete at the level I want I have to take them.  This is all new to me if you cannot tell...


----------



## event462 (May 7, 2014)

km1 said:


> To be honest,  I rather not take them.  It just feels like in order to compete at the level I want I have to take them.  This is all new to me if you cannot tell..
> How is your diet? Are you eating plenty?


----------



## Pinkbear (May 7, 2014)

GNC has great products
for everything else i message Rumpy


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 7, 2014)

km1 said:


> To be honest,  I rather not take them.  It just feels like in order to compete at the level I want I have to take them.  This is all new to me if you cannot tell...



I can understand that. The people you compete against are likely using.  It's purely a personal choice. Read about the pro and con of using and ask questions.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 7, 2014)

km1 said:


> Whats the best way to go about buying Oxandrolong (Anavar)?  I am a 26 y.o. female and bikini competitor.  I have been all natural to this point, but I want to try something to help me put on mass.  Since my last show I realized I am at a big disadvantage being just a smaller person in general ( 5'2'' 108lbs).  I want to stay lean but gain a little muscle.  Any ideas?  Help please!



I loved var ..made me strong and lean


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> I loved var ..made me strong and lean



Have always preferred real Superdrol to Anavar.


----------



## Seeker (May 7, 2014)

What has your training been like up to this point?  I feel that based on your stats if you follow a good strength training program you can add the lean body mass that you're looking for. But I too understand what you're most likely competing against at the level you're looking at. It's a big decision.


----------



## Seeker (May 7, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Have always preferred real Superdrol to Anavar.



Bro, km1 is a female. This isn't the right thread, let's stay on subject here. Lol


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Bro, km1 is a female. This isn't the right thread, let's stay on subject here. Lol




Was referring to Brother Bundy directly, not OP. Apologies if there was confusion.

If you're competing, I'd have thought you'd have access to coaches/trainers/advisors who would gladly hook you up with a supplier? Most competitors I know like to go through the same people as they're usually reliable and have been around for a good while. Half the judges I know are on the take when it comes to gear, can't spit without hitting someone at a comp who sells ha.

If you're not willing to put yourself out there (don't want others knowing, don't know people well enough, etc), then you're only option really is to put in the research to find a good UGL that has been selling for a while; preferably with testimonies from females. A lot of UGL's like to sell Winstrol as Anavar.


----------



## SuperBane (May 7, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> GNC has great products
> for everything else i massage Rumpy



About how often would you say PB?


----------



## Rumpy (May 7, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> About how often would you say PB?



At least once a day, more if you want the good stuff


----------



## Yaya (May 7, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Have always preferred real Superdrol to Anavar.



Superdrol would definitely give much better results as far as strength and leanness

But it's side effects are awful, especially if real.. And if someone was to make fake superdrol then they are truly a pile of melonmonkey shit


----------

